# Tropical ice -VM - calling all users



## morras (23/9/16)

How-zit all

So i have 200 ml Tropical ice from Vapour Maountian just standing , i would now like to start using this .......

I presume that it would be best to build a high Ohm coil for this - as not to lose a lung at the tender age of 40 ???

I am thinking of using my Serphant mini for this - would the tank be good for this juice ?

Please advise on what coil to build for this juice specifically and what Ohms would be best - direct lung hits is what i would be looking for.

@Rob Fisher and @Silver are big time consumers of this juice - help me out please gents !


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/16)

@morras try build a coil higher than 1Ω because Tropical Ice is really powerful... I find it absolutely perfect in one of my REO's with coils around the 0.7Ω to 1Ω on a MTL Atty like a Divo or Cyclone.

Direct Lung hits I don't think so... if that's what you want then dilute it with plain PG and VG. Dilute it by half! 50% Plain PG/VG (whatever ratio you prefer) and 50% Tropical Ice. See how you go and then you can dilute further or less if you prefer.


----------



## VapeSnow (23/9/16)

I don't find tropical Ice strong at all. First three hits is icy and after that i can push it. Im vaping on 3mg atm 90watts. Soooo refreshing!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/16)

VapeSnow said:


> I don't find tropical Ice strong at all. First three hits is icy and after that i can push it. Im vaping on 3mg atm 90watts. Soooo refreshing!!



You are a Lunatic @VapeSnow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/16)

Start with a high ohm single build @morras, then work your way down until you find your sweet spot. Let us know when you reach a 0.25 Dual Stainless Steel build, that's where I like my mints and menthols

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## morras (23/9/16)

Thanks gents !

So i rigged the Serphant mini with a 10 wrap 2mm 26g kanthal coil.....Comes out at 1.05 Ohm.

On one of my Pico's , vaping at 15 watts and it is realy nice......

The menthol opens everything up , and i mean everything !!!

I think i can go even higher on the Ohms or like Rob said dilute the Tropical ice and stay on the current set up.

Will run it like this for a days or 2 and take it from there.

Thanks for the advice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (23/9/16)

Tropical Ice in a Reo Grand, OL16, dual 0.25ohm, 12mg. It kicks like a crazy horse, but I love it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (25/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @morras try build a coil higher than 1Ω because Tropical Ice is really powerful... I find it absolutely perfect in one of my REO's with coils around the 0.7Ω to 1Ω on a MTL Atty like a Divo or Cyclone.
> 
> Direct Lung hits I don't think so... if that's what you want then dilute it with plain PG and VG. Dilute it by half! 50% Plain PG/VG (whatever ratio you prefer) and 50% Tropical Ice. See how you go and then you can dilute further or less if you prefer.





VapeSnow said:


> I don't find tropical Ice strong at all. First three hits is icy and after that i can push it. Im vaping on 3mg atm 90watts. Soooo refreshing!!





VapeSnow said:


> I don't find tropical Ice strong at all. First three hits is icy and after that i can push it. Im vaping on 3mg atm 90watts. Soooo refreshing!!





Rob Fisher said:


> You are a Lunatic @VapeSnow!



Rob's the man, TI was made for him, it's his joose... 
Will chime in, but only because I tried it when @Rob Fisher sent me a sample unicorn bottle of it. I'm a lung hitter that takes long pulls, and only build sub ohm coils. So to say the first pull with a mid ohm build "opened up the works" is an understatement. That part was just fine though, I like ice cold and DIY my own ice cold liquids that I vape often. It was the menthol flavor that prevents me from vaping it straight. I never smoked menthol tobacco, I don't like the menthol flavor. So I missed out on any coconut notes in it, the menthol was way too strong to let it through for me. But I learned something from the XXX he also sent me where the lychee and other undisclosed fruits knocks out the menthol flavor. The TI got used to add ice to many other DIY's, and all of them covered up the menthol flavor. So I'd only use it as an additive. I don't normally do fruit vapes, but the XXX on the other hand I could vape as an ADV, and on low ohm coil builds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/16)

morras said:


> How-zit all
> 
> So i have 200 ml Tropical ice from Vapour Maountian just standing , i would now like to start using this .......
> 
> ...



Just a correction @morras - I am not a "big time consumer" of this juice 
Tropical Ice is a great juice but not for me

I have reviewed it here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-17#post-248997

Perhaps you are getting a wee bit confused with my postings of my "Strawberry Ice" blend, which is VM's Strawberry juice, muted down a bit with PG/VG and pure VM _menthol concentrate _added. 

On the topic of what vape setups to use for strong menthol juices :

I think they are best vaped in lowish power setups with long slow restricted lung hits - at least that's how I like them best. So for me its in the Lemo1 and SubTank Mini with "simple" 1.2 ohm Kanthal coils and Rayon wick - at around 12-15 Watts of power. 

The other thing to mention is that I am using "stronger" juice - around 12-14mg - so that's probably why I can get away with the lower power setups. In any event, it gives a good throat hit, a lovely menthol burn and is quite economical on juice consumption. Clouds are satisfactory but not the main feature

Reactions: Like 1


----------

